# Found puppy training that works + BAD trainer!!



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good for you for visiting a class before paying up! A very wise move. I have growled at few (foster) pups myself, and yes it works! Be sure to follow up with some praise (and a treat). If he is biting you and you growl, the second he stops, say 'yes' good boy! (give him a treat if you have one handy) so that he knows he got it right.He'll catch on quickly if you let him know what you do want!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! I'll keep a few in my pocket, I hadn't thought of that but reward is important ♥



Charliethree said:


> Good for you for visiting a class before paying up! A very wise move. I have growled at few (foster) pups myself, and yes it works! Be sure to follow up with some praise (and a treat). If he is biting you and you growl, the second he stops, say 'yes' good boy! (give him a treat if you have one handy) so that he knows he got it right.He'll catch on quickly if you let him know what you do want!


----------



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

I think that you have to be careful when you hire a dog trainer. I actually saw a person who called herself a "positive dog trainer" hit a 10 week old puppy on the head. She told the owner that it was a good way of getting the pup's attention. This trainer also said that there is nothing wrong with choke and pinch collars for puppies who pull on the leash. I think it is always a good idea to have a serious talk with the trainer and to always be there and work with the trainer during the sessions.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a biter also. I've tried the yelp and it doesn't seem to work that well. I'm going to give the growl a try. Vinnie is almost 5 months now. We are in a class but we still struggle with the biting. I am however thankful that his baby teeth are gone


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I was trying to use the yelp with no effect, someone told me to make the yelp high pitched like a puppy because that's how they know they bit their sibling too hard. Didn't work either, in fact the high pitch seemed to make him even more excited. I've been using the low growl since I got home and I can't believe it's been working every time! I better not say that or it'll stop working 



Vinnie's Mom said:


> I have a biter also. I've tried the yelp and it doesn't seem to work that well. I'm going to give the growl a try. Vinnie is almost 5 months now. We are in a class but we still struggle with the biting. I am however thankful that his baby teeth are gone


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll let you know how it works. He's sleeping now after puppy training class and some ball playing but he'll be ready for some Mommy biting tomorrow.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I decided that Bentley probably has too much energy that he's not able to control so I went against vet advice and took him for a walk last night & this AM. I was supposed to wait until he's 12 weeks but I walked him in a grassy area and no other dogs. Just trying to teach the leash in the yard wasn't going well.
He wasn't happy at first but Ky was in the lead and he'll follow her anywhere so he walked great, I think he almost forgot about the leash. Hopefully between the walks and the new growl technique harmony (or something like it) will return to my house


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I decided that Bentley probably has too much energy that he's not able to control so I went against vet advice and took him for a walk last night & this AM. I was supposed to wait until he's 12 weeks but I walked him in a grassy area and no other dogs. Just trying to teach the leash in the yard wasn't going well.
> He wasn't happy at first but Ky was in the lead and he'll follow her anywhere so he walked great, I think he almost forgot about the leash. Hopefully between the walks and the new growl technique harmony (or something like it) will return to my house


I believe it's important to get puppies out for socialization, familiarization with the surround world, and exercise. I would stick to concrete areas though, as any virus that might be lurking around can't live on concrete, whereas some can live in the soil.

I'm glad you found a way to get your message across about no teeth on skin!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! I was keeping him on grass thinking the concrete would be too hard on his little paws but the second I read your post I realized how silly I was being, trying to keep him safe from catching anything on grass, :doh:
I will walk him today on concrete. I love this forum!!



mylissyk said:


> I believe it's important to get puppies out for socialization, familiarization with the surround world, and exercise. I would stick to concrete areas though, as any virus that might be lurking around can't live on concrete, whereas some can live in the soil.
> 
> I'm glad you found a way to get your message across about no teeth on skin!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I walked him on the sidewalk this afternoon, it went well but I think his lil feet got tired faster. Each day I'll just increase the walk a lil bit. He only walks a few minutes at a time, Ky likes to walk for hours so he has some catching up to do


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I growled at Vinnie a couple times today. It got his attention.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

YAY!! Bentley is still responding to it too, we may be onto something LOL



Vinnie's Mom said:


> I growled at Vinnie a couple times today. It got his attention.


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Is the growling still working for all of you?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes! Both hubby & I use a low growl and he has almost completely stopped biting hard. I allow him to "mouth" my hand because I read that's important for them to figure out how to use a soft mouth but the biting seems to be a thing of the past. (I hope I didn't jinx it) 



Tioy said:


> Is the growling still working for all of you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Good I will try it! 
We are trying to teach our puppy, Zingo, not to be in the sofa.
He keeps jumping up, no matter what we do. Maybe the growling will work?


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

For things like getting where Bentley isn't supposed to be, or if he keeps pulling on curtains ect and won't stop, I don't use the growl for that. I have an empty soup can that I put pennies in and duck taped the top closed. At times like those I give that can a quick shake, it's a loud noise and scares the heck out of him. I try not to let him see the can so he's not sure what's going on but...he leaves my curtains alone now  I've used the penny can trick on every dog I've ever had. Good luck!



Tioy said:


> Good I will try it!
> We are trying to teach our puppy, Zingo, not to be in the sofa.
> He keeps jumping up, no matter what we do. Maybe the growling will work?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tioy (Sep 12, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> For things like getting where Bentley isn't supposed to be, or if he keeps pulling on curtains ect and won't stop, I don't use the growl for that. I have an empty soup can that I put pennies in and duck taped the top closed. At times like those I give that can a quick shake, it's a loud noise and scares the heck out of him. I try not to let him see the can so he's not sure what's going on but...he leaves my curtains alone now  I've used the penny can trick on every dog I've ever had. Good luck!


Prepared a can with coins and will try it today.  Thanks!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

